# Complain to resorts/RCI re: huge increases/low trading power



## doraine (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry to write this again, but WE SHOULD ALL COMPLAIN TO OUR TIMESHARE RESORTS, AS WELL AS TO RCI. This is a big racket, with the South African timeshares, as well as RCI. The fee increases in both are outrageous! I talked with a regular agent at RCI, and she was telling me that my resorts must not have been "kept up" well enough, and that's why we have lost trading power! I informed her that almost all SA timeshares have lost power, how do they explain that! I told her that many, many people have attested they don't trade as well as they used to, and are very unhappy. How could most SA timeshares be not "kept up"? 
Sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the grease, especially if they feel they will lose business over it. And, working together can give us more power. Emailing RCI is the best communication, she said, anyway. Maybe by calling and asking for customer service would do some good.
Thanks!


----------

